# pumpkin carving contest



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

Does Dive Pros still have the underwater pumpkin carving contest? if not,maybe there could be one done the day of the Pickens Clean-up since it is close to Halloween. just and idea

Wendell


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

From what I hear, CJ from Dive Pro has been pushing both clean-up and pumpkin carving. I don't know the date/time of the carving though. Wouldn't mind donating and just sitting under watching everyone carve!! Don't think i'd want to carve though...might come up missing a finger or two:banghead


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

it is funny to watch. you would be surprised as to how bouyant a pumpkin really is. and then to get it underwater. just takes lots of lead. one person holds it while the other has the honors of carving.

some folks can really do an awesome job while others well, don't.

Wendell


----------

